# install windows xp over kubuntu



## julies (Apr 23, 2007)

:wave: i bought a laptop that was installed with Kubuntu, now i want to install windows xp. i want to know if i can do this by just buying the windows cd and installing it over kubuntu. will it work properly if i do this.
im totally clueless with this kubuntu thing. please help...
thank you:4-dontkno


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

You'll have to use some software like System Rescue CD (link in my sig) to wipe the hard drive, then you can use your XP cd to create new partitions & proceed with the installation.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

julies -
You sure you want to do that? Can you tell us anything about the lappy? If it's five or six years old, with 256 RAM or thereabouts, you might want to spend some time learning Kubuntu instead of spending money for an operating system that won't run very well on the older hardware...

There are some very nice Linux distros out that you might want to try and might find easier than Kubuntu. Mepis 6.5 is impressive. The new Mint Bianca KDE full edition looks very nice too. Several regulars on this forum are anxiously awaiting PCLOS 2007 final.

All I'm saying is don't rush into spending money in order to get back to an OS that looks more familiar. Today's Linux distros are not too geeky for you. 

Unless you're on dial-up! If so, getting online with the laptop and Linux may well present a bigger hassle than you want to deal with.


----------



## justo (Dec 29, 2006)

I think it is easier to just blank out Kubuntu when you load XP..Take over the whole hard drive when you use XP to format the disk.Load XP. The after that you can load PC Linux 2007 TR3.You run the install while on live CD . Then chose to cut out about 8 gigs of the Windows partition by sliding a bar to the left.PC Linux loaded to my Toshiba M55 with no extra work.Everything worked.PC Linux looks a lot like Windows and is easy to get used to.Free.No keycodes or registration. Then you don't get virus or spywear. That way you need to know very little to do this double install.But as you use a live CD to test.You will know if everything works before you install.Like the wireless card and sound. But Bartender is right about the memory being more critical with XP. Or if you want to save Kubuntu you can follow Kyles directions.


----------



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

i'd go with Justo on this, erase the partition when you install windows and reinstall linux as a second OS. I find that Ubunut Linx tends to play well with XP


----------



## justo (Dec 29, 2006)

When I started with Linux everything was new to me and there was too much to learn in a short time just to get Linux loaded and on line. My own CPU must be rated at 80 MHZ so there was an information overload and my brain shut down.After that I thought I would do everything as simple as I could just to get running with Linux and later consult with the experts to do what else I needed to do.My goal was to enjoy a new system without a lot of stress and worry.You can always dive deeper once you get adusted to the basic things you need to attend to.


----------

